# Introduction



## 2theMax (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello all, 
38 years old former military and a little out of the game. Been a little since I’ve been going hard and mostly because of resources and inconsistency was causing more problems than good. 74” tall and around 220 flux right now. I understand basic Marcos and general diet but always open to anything that you might know that I don’t. No clue about the new market at all but I was in it when parsafil was in the game. Thanks again for any love guys and looking forward to putting in some work.


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 13, 2021)

Welcome and thanks for your service.


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2021)

welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️
Need help- come here ️


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

